# Cut Comb Honey Container



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Brandy,
I am in southern Colorado and do quite a bit of comb honey. I order a 4" x 4" hard plastic case from Mann Lake. Aprox 10 oz depends on thickness of comb. I order by the thousands and usually get a fair deal .43 cents each. Which is still a bit expensive but you have to pass that along to your customer...its their product. How many are you looking for? I'd be happy to order with you if youd like.

P.s. Clear some messages out of your p.m. it wouldn't accept any more


----------

